# C#: Textdatei öffnen



## MSuter (2. September 2002)

Wie kann ich in C# eine Textdatei öffnen und deren Inhalt in eine Zeilenweise Auslesen?

Gruss MSuter


----------



## goela (2. September 2002)

Hier ein kurzes Beispiel!


```
using System;
using System.IO;

class Test
{
    public static void Main()
    {
        string szSrcLine;
        FileStream fsInput = new FileStream ("Inputfile.txt", FileMode.Open, FileAccess.Read);
        StreamReader srInput = new StreamReader (fsInput);

        while ((szSrcLine = srInput.ReadLine ()) != null)
        {
            // hier Zeile verarbeiten....
        }
        srInput.Close ();
        fsInput.Close ();
    }

}
```


----------



## MSuter (2. September 2002)

*Merci*

Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht


----------

